# Swing blade saw mill parts?



## Roadhunter1 (May 20, 2019)

Hello, I am in the process of trying to design and build a swing blade mill with a saw chain sprocket hub adapter for slabbing with a large bar when needed. I was wondering if anyone knows where parts can be purchased for a project like this? Specifically a flush mount blade hub that would fit a Lucas style blade and fit a 10hp single phase electric motor shaft... or is this something that I’m going to have to have a machine shop make after I buy the blade I want to use? Speaking of which, what diameter blade would be recommended for a 10hp electric motor to run? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## M.R. (May 27, 2019)

Roadhunter1 said:


> Hello, I am in the process of trying to design and build a swing blade mill with a saw chain sprocket hub adapter for slabbing with a large bar when needed. I was wondering if anyone knows where parts can be purchased for a project like this? Specifically a flush mount blade hub that would fit a Lucas style blade and fit a 10hp single phase electric motor shaft... or is this something that I’m going to have to have a machine shop make after I buy the blade I want to use? Speaking of which, what diameter blade would be recommended for a 10hp electric motor to run? Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Gas to electric 3 to 1 
10 HP electric / 30 HP gas
That’d put you into the Lucas 8-30 range
Likely your answers to hub / blade sources etc...
One will need to match rpm’s to the blade
Same w/ the fpm on the slabber
..........
Decaded slabber is the only way to go, I’ve got the slabbing
attachment on/for the 8-30 Lucas ...But here in the near future 
will build a carriage for the chainsaw power head...
Get a log it place it needs processed, cut in one setting
otherwise you lose a half hour on the change over each way..
Picture shows weathered last years slabbing & surface finish
can & will be improved upon getting away from the slower
fpm hyper-skip chain although it’s not quite as deep ridged
as the picture portrays.
Production is making sawdust not losing change over time.
Most times when slabbing I’ll hi grade the slabs out of the log & firewood
the rest. One commodity common to all of us in life is
Time & how we spend it..

Also the added hex bolts on hand / one to two change overs
You’ll regret if you don’t replace them.


----------



## KiwiBro (May 27, 2019)

Standard hub:
https://www.baileysonline.com/lucas-hub-drive-5-holes-dedicated-slabber-ds-5.html
Customised taper lock with standard harvester rim:


dedicated is the way to go for sure


----------



## Roadhunter1 (May 27, 2019)

Thanks guys, this is a big help!


----------

